# Sidecar is Going out of Business



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

There are other thread covering this but I don't see it here in news. Rideshare will go out of business after New Year's Eve.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sad, because sidecar had the best features of them all


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

more proof that this whole rideshare thing needs to rely on constant flows of incoming venture capital to keep it alive, Sidecar wasn't raising $$billions so they're done


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Sad, indeed. I knew that the end had to be near back when it announced that if the customer's card were no good, it would not pay anymore. I was surprised that it lasted this long.

They claim that they are shutting down to "pursue new strategic opportunities". In other words, *they dun' gone broke.*


----------



## Dohhmanfu (Dec 25, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> There are other thread covering this but I don't see it here in news. Rideshare will go out of business after New Year's Eve.


I would post a link for the story but I haven't met the requirements as a new member of the UberPeople forums. If you wouldn't mind liking my comment so I can post links I would appreciate it. I found the story on Quartz ... TY Agent99

I found the story here.. http://qz.com/583498/uber-competitor-sidecar-is-shutting-down/


----------



## Lack9133 (Mar 26, 2015)

He who has the drivers will dominate the industry. There is no way a company can compete with Uber unless they come into a market with the same amount of drivers in order to compete with response time. Sure you can offer lower prices, but the traveling public doesn't care about that. They only want a vehicle in five minutes.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The press is treating their closure as suspicious so there may be more to the story. The implication was along the lines of raising a ton of money and only using it to pay the board with minimal attempt to grow the business.


----------



## Khalvo (Dec 14, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> The press is treating their closure as suspicious so there may be more to the story. The implication was along the lines of raising a ton of money and only using it to pay the board with minimal attempt to grow the business.


From the other side of the pond....

They didn't seem to be raising money, and as Uber has proven, it's impossible for any company to compete on this level unless you have a stream of Venture Capital going in.

Don't know the whole story, as their accounts don't seem to be public.


----------

